# Tools for pens



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 3, 2017)

I'm just starting to turn. When I start learning pens, what tools will I need besides a lathe. That's a given. Ha. What else?


----------



## Sprung (May 3, 2017)

Colin - @Schroedc - posted a good guide to getting going in turning pens here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 3, 2017)

Thank you. Oh Lord seems like I have a lot of practice before I can do that or pot calls!


----------



## bamafatboy (May 4, 2017)

If you need som pen blanks to practice with, I will be glad to send you some. PM me your address and I will get them in the mail this weekend.. Be sure to get a good set of chisels.

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | +Karma 3


----------



## Lou Currier (May 4, 2017)

Don't be afraid of the skew  it can be a very useful tool.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 4, 2017)

Thanks Keith. I appreciate the offer but I don't have the stuff to turn pens yet.


----------



## Spinartist (May 4, 2017)

I use a wood lathe, spindle roughing gouge, occasionally a parting tool & skew. Oh yeah... a bandsaw, a grinder, an air filtration system, end truing mill, jam chuck & live center(much truer than a pen mandrel).
I use drill press or lathe tailstock to press parts together.


----------



## Lou Currier (May 4, 2017)

What size is your head stock?


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 4, 2017)

As best as I can tell it's 3/4 X 8 tpi? Look right?


----------



## Lou Currier (May 4, 2017)

Does it take a morse taper? Too bad it wasn't 3/4 x 16 I could have helped you out with a mandrel.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 4, 2017)

No idea what a Morse taper is. Sorry.


----------



## duncsuss (May 4, 2017)

While the major diameter of the spindle does look like it's 3/4" (or close to it), that doesn't look like 8 tpi -- each successive peak appears to be less than 1/8" along the tape measure.

Do you know what brand and model number this lathe is?


----------



## duncsuss (May 4, 2017)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> No idea what a Morse taper is. Sorry.



One Morse taper is a tapered hole in the headstock or tailstock. There are several specified values of minimum & maximum diameter and the angle of taper -- most common for our kind of wood lathes are MT #1 and MT #2.

The other Morse taper is the thing that fits into that tapered hole. Gizzmos like "dead centers" and "live centers", "pen mandrels" and drill chucks are available with Morse taper fittings, they slip into the hole in the headstock or tailstock and the degree of taper makes them lock in place by friction. When you're done, a knockout rod is used to tap them out of the hole.

Here are some examples of things that fit into Morse tapers ... LINK

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 4, 2017)

It's an HDC lathe model number WL-6.


----------



## DKMD (May 4, 2017)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> As best as I can tell it's 3/4 X 8 tpi? Look right?
> 
> View attachment 127294
> 
> View attachment 127295



I'd bet it's 3/4 by 10tpi. There are adaptors that thread on to change the spindle size/thread count.

Does it have a Morse taper inside the spindle? I'd guess MT-1 if it does. If so, a pen mandrel is a good place to start. You can also use a dead center in the head stock/live center in the tailstock. Either way you'll need bushings for each of the particular kits you want to make.

You can get by with minimal tooling for pens. You can do the whole thing with a spindle roughing gouge or a carbide tool. Skews are great once you've tamed them. Even a parting tool would work, but it wouldn't be my first choice.


----------



## rocky1 (May 4, 2017)

Eric, get pictures of the headstock and tailstock... From what I'm finding on the net tailstock does not appear to have a morse taper on that lathe.


----------



## rocky1 (May 4, 2017)

Measurements to determine which Morse taper you have... I'm going with Doc on MT 1.

https://www.woodcraft.com/blog_entries/tapers-adapters-handy-lathe-accessories


Assorted Lathe Accessories in general...

https://www.pennstateind.com/store/lathe-accessories.html


And, before you go buying a bunch of accessories for that that spindle, because it's not a real popular spindle size, you might want to invest in an adapter to a more popular size, so that when you upgrade somewhere down the road, you don't have to buy all new accessories to fit the spindle on the new lathe.

https://www.pennstateind.com/store/LA341018.html 

1" x 8 tpi is much more popular!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (May 4, 2017)

Thanks for all the help! The lathe is old and in not great shape. I'm thinking of getting me a newer lathe and a little smaller. I don't have a lot of room and the only things I want to turn are bowls, pot calls and pens. Need to cut and sell a LOT of blanks and save for a lathe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 4, 2017)

If what I was seeing on the internet is what you have there, it's gonna be pretty iffy on bowls. Little bitty ones maybe!! Bigguns... not happening.

Craigslist is your friend. Just don't get in a hurry, the right deal will come along!

If it runs, you might want to consider saving it for a dedicated buffing machine.

https://www.pennstateind.com/store/LBUFFSYS.html


----------



## Spinartist (May 5, 2017)

It looks like the low quality lathe with the 1" square metal tubes for the lathe bed & a threaded rod in the tailstock that Harbor Freight sells just with a different name on it. I've seen 4 or 5 of these with different names & colors but are exactly the same.
I would use it for a buffer like @rocky1 suggested.

Sorry Eric but this is literally the lowest quality wood lathe on the market. Keep an eye on Craigslist in your area. Better lathe will show up!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (May 5, 2017)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Thanks for all the help! The lathe is old and in not great shape. I'm thinking of getting me a newer lathe and a little smaller. I don't have a lot of room and the only things I want to turn are bowls, pot calls and pens. Need to cut and sell a LOT of blanks and save for a lathe.




Here's a pretty decent deal not far from you! - https://greensboro.craigslist.org/tls/6053498549.html

This one isn't bad either, but the one above with bed extension is by far a better deal - https://greensboro.craigslist.org/tls/6107491467.html

And, if you want to get back to basics, this one will definitely do that, but @Schroedc sees this link he's going to detour down there from Michigan and haul this one home with him!! = https://greensboro.craigslist.org/tls/6100168282.html

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

